# Fort Dodge Iowa



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

I am considering showing at the Fort Dodge kennel Club dog show this June, so I am wondering who all has shown there, and how they liked the venue. I am also wondering what hotels are decent in the area, and what else there is to do in Fort Dodge.

Thanks in advance for any advice!


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

It's been a couple of years since I showed there (and I've just done it the once). The obedience building wasn't great-it seemed pretty crowded and if I remember correctly there were some air conditioners or some such hanging from the ceiling which bothered some dogs. I'd probably show there again as that was the show where Ruby got her first UD leg.

I haven't stayed at any of the hotels since FD is only a couple of hours from home and I just drove back and forth. If you're into history, I believe there is an old fort there that is kind of interesting.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

I have heard the crating is tight there from another person, but she has not been there in a few years. Is the building just for obedience? I hate it when they stick obedience in with grooming!


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

I just really need a weekend getaway show!


----------

